# Where to buy Stock photo transparencies?



## slinggop (May 28, 2012)

I'm talking anything that can be scanned can be enlarged that is a commerical photo. I'm more interested in medium format transparencies that look like cibachromes (vivid color)

Its seems like most sites since mid-2000's took the digital download route of selling stock photography.

I'm interested in collecting very outdated low cost transparency stock images using them for experimental and graphic related projects. I love being able to scan at super high res and use the same negs or pos for darkroom or other things with analog photography. 

Anyone know who sells old ones for cheap or a even place where you can still rent/buy them (new ones perphaps). A real and or online store?. They seem really hard to find on the internet.


----------

